# 3D Druck



## Viner-Cent (6. November 2013)

Hey Leute, der 3D Druch ist ja ne relativ neue Sache, daher habe ich kaum eine Idee was für eine Druck verlangt wird. Die Frage kam mit einer Idee eines Freundes über ein ausziehbares PC case (heißt man kann das mainboard auf der Backplate mit PSU, Lüftern und nem Kleinen 3,5 Zoll Fesplatenkäfig aus dem Gehäuse ziehen, also quasi ein rechter Winkel mit mainboard und PSU, vorne drauf Festplatten.) und wie man sowas selber machen könnte. Der alte Blender Freak kam dann mit 3D druck da Stahl biegen und Bearbeiten einerseits teuer und andererseits schwert ist, vorallem der Lack (/verpulverung) schwer ist. Daher wüsste ich gern was ein Midi tower aus nem schwarzen, stabilem Kunststoff so etwa kosten würde oder ob sich das überhaupt schätzen lässt. Danke im voraus,
Viner Cent


----------



## Deeron (6. November 2013)

Ich glaube das schwierigste an dem Vorhaben ist die Nachbearbeitung des Cases. 

Rein theoretisch ist es schon möglich, aber meiner Meinung nach für Privatleute nicht rentabel.
Kosten lassen sich auch nur sehr schwer einschätzen. Ersteinmal bräuchtet ihr ja einen Drucker, der groß genug ist um die Einzelteile fertigen zu können. In anbetracht der größe bisheriger 3D-Drucker wird es schon schwer damit ein vernünftiges Mainboardtray zu produzieren.


----------



## CmdCobra (6. November 2013)

Guten Abend, 

dass ist ein nettes Vorhaben.

Drucker gehen so bei 1000 € los, brauchbare kosten eher 1500 oder 2000 €.
Materialkosten für den Kunststoff liegen irgendwo zwischen 50 und 100 € der Kilo.
Und wie Deeron schon geschrieben hab wird der Bauraum, also der Druckbereich kaum 
ausreichen, also das Tray und Wände/Deckel, etc. aus mehreren Einzelteilen fertigen. 

Wenn man so einen Drucker zur Verfügung hätte, könnte man so etwas ausprobieren. 
Materialwert kann man ja dann mit nem Dreisatz abschätzen.

Viel Spaß und haltet uns auf dem Laufenden.

der Commander


----------



## Dragonix (6. November 2013)

CmdCobra schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> dass ist ein nettes Vorhaben.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würd auch mal bei sculpteo, i.materialise oder shapeways und wie sie alle heißen vorbeischauen. Und bei denen wirst du für das Vorhaben wohl ein Vermögen lassen (Preis steht meist dabei, bzw. wird für fertige Dateien interaktiv berechnet). Eventuell wär ein FabLab noch ne Idee. Da steht meist auch ein 3D Drucker
Aber im großen und ganzen: 3D Druck ist schweine teuer und in der Regel erwarten die Leute viel zu viel.


----------



## Johnson (6. November 2013)

Also mal abgesehen von den Material Kosten solltest du Ahnung von Konstruktion mit einen CAD-Programm haben.
Es gibt einige Kostengünstige alternativen, aber mit denen ist es eher eine Qual vernünftig zu Konstruieren.
Dann wird das Zweite große Problem sein große teile Drucken zu können. Klar kann man die Teile in Handliche Baugruppen teilen und sie dann zusammen kleben. Damit wäre der sinn eines Druckers aber hin. Und wenn man etwas Klebt bekommt man niemals die Stabilität ins Bauteil als wenn sie aus einen Guss gefertigt. 
Drucker für Bauteile im Maße die man z.B. zum fertigen eines Mainboard Trays sind recht Teuer und in fast allen Fab´s nicht vorhanden. Hierhilft dann nur Eigenbau oder Ganz viel Geld in die Handnehmen und sich so ein Teures vergnügen leisten.
Das Problem beim Eigenbau ist dann wieder, ohne viel Ahnung von Programmieren von Microcontrollern kommt man auch nicht dieses vorhaben vergessen. Klar kann man sich das beibringen aber dazu sollte man auch etwas Mathematisch begabt sein um die nötigen Algorythmen zu schreiben. Man kann sich auch Bausätze von günstigen 3D Druckern kaufen und diese dann umbauen aber das ist ohne entsprechende Kenntnisse nur sehr schwer zu vollbringen.

Fazit Bau dir dein Case aus Alu, Stahl oder was auch immer kommt für dich günstiger oder schlage den Langwierigen lern Prozess ein um sich in die Materie einzuarbeiten.


----------



## Viner-Cent (6. November 2013)

Hmm, scheint Sinn zu ergeben, war nur ne Hirnspielerei. Hab mal so Preise von Stahl und Aluplatten gegoogelt, ne 1mm x 500mm x 500mm Stahlplatte kiregt man für 11-15 euro, das ikst wohl die bedeutend billigere Lösung... Mal sehen, vieleicht hab ich ja mal die Zeit und das Werkzeug sowas zu machen, dann werd ich mich sicher melden. Hate auch die überlegung mein cougar solution case umzubauen, wäre aber schwer. Naja, vielen Dank für die Antworten, war echt mal interresant zu wissen


----------



## jamie (6. November 2013)

Falls du dir dann tatsächlich einen holen möchtest, würde ich mal den FABtotum in den Raum werfen, weil Multi-Purpose und so.


----------



## Deeron (6. November 2013)

@TE: Grundsätzlich ist ja die idee nicht schlecht, aber derzeit leider noch zu kostspielig. 

Und lohnen würde sich das nur für Wohlhabende Muggel, die einen weg gefunden haben zauberschach zu spielen


----------



## Viner-Cent (6. November 2013)

Ich glaub das ist bisher der best durchdachte 3D Drucker den ich gesehen habe, und noch n geiles design, nicht so ein schienen platinen gemurks, auch wenn dies auch tun


----------



## gr1maldus (7. November 2013)

Unis und FHs haben auch 3D Drucker. Eventuell hast du Leute die studieren oder kennen zufällig Ingenieurstudenten und können helfen 
Auf anderem Wege natürlich von Geld her zu teuer :/


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (10. November 2013)

Ich würde auch davon abraten aus mehreren Gründen. 
Es ist einerseits teuer. Dann sind die Dimensionen nicht am Stück produzierbar und es braucht verdammt lange und dann wird es nichtmal perfekt gerade oder plan. Also die Drucker haben meist einen kleinen Bereich zum arbeiten und der ist zB bei uns in der Hochschule 20x20x20cm groß. Einen 5x5x5 Würfel zu bauen dauert entspannt die ganze Nacht. Und bei runden Objekten kann es passieren, dass durch die Produktionsweise eine elipse daraus wird. Also es hat eigentlich echt nur den Zweck kleine modelle zu bauen...

Gruß


----------

